# How long before we can go on holiday?



## Bernie (Jan 2, 2014)

We haven't even got a puppy yet, but I'm planning. A kind friend has offered to look after the puppy when we go on holiday. She has a dog. I'm wondering how long it would be after we got the puppy home at 8 weeks, before we could leave it with someone else. 

I'm thinking about things like vaccinations. 

I am totally ignorant about this.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

16 weeks is usually when they are done their puppy shots and get the rabies stuff. So that's probably the earliest that you would want to leave.

The first months of a pups life is a great bonding experience as well. I personally would not want to go on vacation when they are so tiny because they are so cute! 

However, my fiancee and I went to Florida for a long weekend (3-4 days) when Frankie was just under 6 months old. We left him with her parents who have a old Bichon Frise. He loves their house and always has fun, so we didn't feel bad about leaving him there.

In summary, I probably wouldn't leave the dog before they are 16 weeks.


----------



## Bernie (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks Sam. I really just want to have an answer ready in case the Mrs asks when we could go on holiday, we might just have a holiday in the UK this year and take the puppy along.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Holiday with the puppy would be fun. But again, try to make sure the pup has all the shots so they don't catch anything while away. We've gone to day trips, but never a full blown holiday with Frank. We want to soon!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We've holidayed a few times with our dogs in Ireland. I love it. I wouldn't want to leave a puppy before 4 months, by that time the majority of the toilet training is done with just the odd accident if any. Finding someone who is going to continue the training, bonding and love is ideal. They do ok when you go away, but it's even better to take them along. In the UK vaccinations are complete by around 12 weeks and you can start getting your dog out and about for walks, so you can take them on a local holiday from then.

We did leave Nina the week after we got her she was about 10 weeks, we had a wedding to go to and were away 2 nights. It broke my heart but was a close relative and we were involved in the wedding, so couldn't have not gone. She did great.. She got lots of love and snuggles from our daycare place who have a home from home boarding service. Nina was carried around in a pouch while normal daycare activities took place. They don't have kennels, it's all in the home, which is lovely and Nina was totally unaffected and got to see lots of dogs from a distance, whilst keeping her safe and snuggly. She settled well in the evening time and Lola was also there so it wasn't completely unfamiliar. Worked out well and they happily go there now if we are going away without them.


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes it best to get the toilet training out of the way before considering holidays . It seem a little unfair to send your dog to relatives or friends not fully house trained . But saying all that we took a holiday which we had pre booked before Woody came to live with us and he when to our local kennels, for the first and last time , he now happy holidays with us or my sister.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Having owned a dog (who would've been very unhappy in kennels) for years we're kind of used to holidaying in the UK avec pooch, it's great fun and we took Poppy for a holiday we'd already booked before we had her (dog friendly cottage) at about 18 wks which was a fantastic socialisation experience for her. I'd recommend it for strengthening the family bond too because everything is different except for you which focuses the dog I reckon


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

It really depends on you and the arrangements you can make for your pup I guess. I totally agree with Marion, as we did exactly the same. We took our 2 on holiday with us at 4 and a half months to a cottage, (dog-friendly) and they were brilliant! They did great on the car journey (with toilet stops,) and I think we had just a couple of 'accidents' during our stay. It was such a lovely holiday that we've already booked again for next year.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Maybe I'm sad (Ok I know I am) but I wouldn't want to go on holiday and leave my two. A holiday is a family affair and that includes Nellie and Meg. Also I don't think Nellie would forgive me for leaving her!! She greats me from just being upstairs like I have been gone for weeks


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

At 14 weeks, I had to go to California as I promised to help my sister with my nieces' dance recital (that way my sister can watch them for one of the performances). I left Friday and came home Monday morning. They ended up staying with a very good friend who we would visit all the time. They also had all their shots a few days before. They were not potty trained and my friend was really great about that. I think I missed them more than they missed me as she had her grandkids over and the puppies were running around, doodle dashing and playing with the kids. At 4 months, I went with them to San Diego. They did great on the drive out. Had a few accidents in the hotel. But overall, pretty great.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

As everyone else has said, they do very well away. Lola was 6 months the first time she went on holiday with us, Nina was about 3 ½ months on her first holiday with us - this was a 7 hour drive and both girls were great, we made 3 pee stops on the way. Both did great! I love our holidays together.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This thread is a great indicator of something strange about cockapoos. More than any other breed they seem to become an important member of your family. They are so devoted and so affectionate and so loving it quickly becomes evident that they don't want you to leave but what's more your life is just better when they are with you. You CAN leave them but you'll find yourself looking for sitters for them the way you would for a baby.

On a sad note a kennel burned down near here a couple of days ago. Eighteen dogs perished.  People paid 100$ a day for a kennel where the people did not even stay with the dogs. If there were cockapoos there they would have already been broken hearted in that situation, unless they were with another pet from their own family.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> This thread is a great indicator of something strange about cockapoos. More than any other breed they seem to become an important member of your family. They are so devoted and so affectionate and so loving it quickly becomes evident that they don't want you to leave but what's more your life is just better when they are with you. You CAN leave them but you'll find yourself looking for sitters for them the way you would for a baby.
> 
> On a sad note a kennel burned down near here a couple of days ago. Eighteen dogs perished.  People paid 100$ a day for a kennel where the people did not even stay with the dogs. If there were cockapoos there they would have already been broken hearted in that situation, unless they were with another pet from their own family.


This would be my absolute worst nightmare. Those poor dogs, all alone. How could they have had a chance with no one there. Oh god, I can't bear the thought, what awful news to come home to, so sad.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I know. They interviewed some families, of course they were sobbing and very distraught. Too sad to fathom. 

I might like to open a boarding kennel one day where the dogs are treated like one of our own.

I hope the migraine has gone Ruth?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I know. They interviewed some families, of course they were sobbing and very distraught. Too sad to fathom.
> 
> I might like to open a boarding kennel one day where the dogs are treated like one of our own.
> 
> I hope the migraine has gone Ruth?


Ours is a great set up.. Lola and Nina adore Auntie Clare and Victoria from daycare. The boarding dogs just chill out with the owners and their dogs in front if the fire in the evening, dogs allowed on sofa and get oodles of cuddles, Lola's even been known to sleep with the owners dog!! They have a bedroom that they share and plenty of play. It's really a home from home and my girls are more than happy there. They've both been going from 12 weeks. Clare has qualifications and more importantly understands dogs so well, so caring and they just do what they are told with her too, it's amazing! 

You would be a great home from home dog carer 

Migraine.. Yuck... Head pounding has settled a bit but at least I can see properly again. Visual disturbance not good. I'm well looked after though


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper LOVES going on holiday with us! It's nice because the usually day to day doesn't get in the way of being together. He always comes home really close to all of us and so content, which he is anyway but more so after a holiday. It's a great way to bond with your dog. Research is key though, we always find lots of dog friendly pubs and restaurants for when out and about and places of interest that welcome dogs. That way your dog doesn't affect you all enjoying the holiday. We've found Lancashire really good so far. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

fairlie said:


> This thread is a great indicator of something strange about cockapoos. More than any other breed they seem to become an important member of your family. They are so devoted and so affectionate and so loving it quickly becomes evident that they don't want you to leave but what's more your life is just better when they are with you. You CAN leave them but you'll find yourself looking for sitters for them the way you would for a baby.
> 
> On a sad note a kennel burned down near here a couple of days ago. Eighteen dogs perished.  People paid 100$ a day for a kennel where the people did not even stay with the dogs. If there were cockapoos there they would have already been broken hearted in that situation, unless they were with another pet from their own family.


Very true, growing up we had dobermans (very loving and loyal) and a shih tzu (only really loved my mum) then of course Steffi my bloodhound x gsd (very independant and stubborn but a lovely girl). Jasper has surprised me in how human he actually is in his need for affection. We all adore him and he has changed our lives so much. I feel my self panic sometimes at the thought of him not being there, i cannot imagine life without him. He literally is like another child. The look on his face when he bounces onto our bed for snuggles in a morning is priceless, it's definitely his happy place X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Very true, growing up we had dobermans (very loving and loyal) and a shih tzu (only really loved my mum) then of course Steffi my bloodhound x gsd (very independant and stubborn but a lovely girl). Jasper has surprised me in how human he actually is in his need for affection. We all adore him and he has changed our lives so much. I feel my self panic sometimes at the thought of him not being there, i cannot imagine life without him. He literally is like another child. The look on his face when he bounces onto our bed for snuggles in a morning is priceless, it's definitely his happy place X
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I've had the panic too thinking of the worst. The power of loving a cockapoo


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

We have a holiday home abroad so I wanted mine to get used to kennels from early on. They both went at 5 months and have been absolutely fine. 5 months is apparently the ideal age to start. They go 3 or 4 times a year and go off quite happily. I chose a small kennels where they get lots of attention and excercise.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Jasper LOVES going on holiday with us! It's nice because the usually day to day doesn't get in the way of being together. He always comes home really close to all of us and so content, which he is anyway but more so after a holiday. It's a great way to bond with your dog. Research is key though, we always find lots of dog friendly pubs and restaurants for when out and about and places of interest that welcome dogs. That way your dog doesn't affect you all enjoying the holiday. We've found Lancashire really good so far. X
> 
> Ooh where do you go? We're in Lancs, let us know next time you're up


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Will do, we loved it but can't remember where we stayed now. It was near crook o lune, I'm rubbish, lol! I would definitely book the same place again. It was near a marina. We found loads of fab pubs to eat with jasper 😀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

